# Implantation issues ...



## carole (Jul 21, 2003)

Hi Peter

My potted history:

Diagnosis MF (azoospermia due to ropeswing - ouch!)
May 2002 TESA - enough sperm frozen for 5 attempts.

Sept 02 Buserilin 0.5, Merional 225iu, 8 eggs, shared. 4 for us. 3 suitable for ICSI. 2 divided. Transferred day 3, one 4-cell and one 5-cell. BFN Nov 02.

Jan 03 Buserilin 0.5, Merional 450iu 2 days then 300iu. 13 eggs shared. 6 for us. 4 fertilised. 2 divided. Transferred day 2, one 4-cell and one 6-cell. BFN March 03.

May 03 Buserilin 0.5, Menopur 450iu 2 days then 300iu.
6 eggs all ours. 3 divided, out of 4 suitable. BFN July 03.

I took 75 mg aspirin on all 3 cycles. 

Is it possible I have implantation issues and if so (or even if not) can you give me any advice?

Thanks Peter.

Love Carole

xxx


----------



## peter (Oct 2, 2002)

carole said:


> Hi Peter
> 
> My potted history:
> 
> ...


----------



## carole (Jul 21, 2003)

Hi peter

Sorry if I'm being thick but I didn't receive your reply.

Thanks

Carole

xx


----------



## peter (Oct 2, 2002)

carole said:


> Hi Peter
> 
> My potted history:
> 
> ...


----------

